
Snooze your way to success: how sleep affects your productivity - aytekin
https://medium.com/swlh/snooze-your-way-to-success-how-sleep-affects-your-productivity-5677e62e9cb1
======
saifsadiq1995
So what is avg time to sleep a day?

